# Gtst engine locks up



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I need help my engine locks up after one rotation on the starter with a mechanical clonk 
Also does it doing it by hand with a ratchet
It stops with cylinders 1 and 6 at the
Has anyone got any ideas


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I suspect something is either bent or floating around in a place it shouldn't be floating around in.


----------

